# For Voga!



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This is the story I have been working on for a long time now but for some reason cant post it all at once so will post it Chapter by Chapter.

Chapter One: Planet Fall.

The INS Honour slid through the dark void of space, its belly painted Khaki and bulging like that of a space bound whale. Red stripes ran down its length, bumping up and over the few weapon turrets that mounted the gigantic troopship, lights blinking on and off as the ancient ship struggled too keep its power alive. Onboard the ship thirty thousand Vogans trained, eat and slept as each Company practised in their own unique ways. 

General Markus Alvirea stood, hands clasped and watched as the men of A Company rode their glorious steeds around a large rink. He wore his ceremonial polished silver battle plate tightly, his red cape only reaching halfway down his back, he had a scraggly beard that covered his lower face and while it was mostly brown a few lines of grey appeared here and there. A veteran of more than four hundred Campaigns and battles Alvirea was known for his fierce Rulership over his regiments and brutal attitude towards non Vogans.

Alvirea put one withered hand on the nearest handrail and sighed loudly, the Honour shaking violently as he did. He looked on in horror as one of the A company veterans was sent tumbling from his immense black horse, slamming into the dirt decking he let out a wail as he looked down and realised his knee had burst from the skin and severed a artery. Alvirea jumped over the rail and landed two metres below with a loud sigh, his old legs struggling to hold him up as he pulled himself too his fall height of six foot three and walked towards his injured trooper. 

The man was going pale his eyes dilating as blood and urine poured down his trouser legs, two of his fellow Guardsmen held him up, both with worried looks upon their faces. Alvirea placed one white gloved hand upon the mans shoulder and said “Don’t worry everything is going to be fine” the man let out a weak smile as the General quickly pulled a small blue and gold pen from his chest pocket and a note pad he wrote something on it and placed it in the Vogans bloody hand before closing it and saying “Take him too the Medicae Deck”. 

Alvirea watched the man go the men of A company standing around him like protective brothers as he placed his right hand on the horses snout, it neighed loudly as it stared at him before proceeding too rear up, the General didn’t move as it fell back down, its black mane flowing behind it. The horse slammed its hooves either side of him, a thick vein pushing against its skin as the General drew his laspistol and fired a shot through its brain declaring “This animal was unruly and could not be mounted! The same goes for everyone of you here” he turned in a circle, aiming his pistol at each man “I know each one of you as though you was my own whore of a mother but I will not tolerate anything that jeopardises my regiment ok?” some of his men laughed aloud while others mumbled yes sir.

The old man turned and walked towards a pair of blast doors that lead into the stables, his feet pushing deep into the dirt of the rink as he did. The doors slid apart, a large blinking camera following his every step as he entered and took in the smell of hay and manure, several stable hands looked at him with grim eyes as they cleaned horses or attended too other needs. Alvirea walked down the middle of the two rows, his fingers clenching and unclenching as he passed a blue uniformed man with a bionic leg and eye patch over his eye. 

+++++++++++++++++++++

Captain Joralis Cela of D company sat at a large table in one of the many mess halls, eating meat with both hands he watched the four hundred or so men under him collected their food on trays and began too take seats around the metal tables in their squads and platoons, he noticed some of them shouted friendly banters back and forth at each other in the queue he found it funny when a large ogre like sergeant by the name of Mihalk stepped in between two bickering troopers and embraced them both in a bone crushing bear hug that left them gasping for air, their food across their chests. 

He continued eating even as his table began too fill up, only nodding at both the veterans and newer members of his company who took up the twenty or so seats quickly. He bit into a bone and quickly spat back onto his tray, blood soothing between his two front teeth as he placed one finger into his mouth and felt the top of it, he had a small gash there from where the bone had broken and bit into him. A Guardsmen looked at him and tilted his head asking “Are you ok sir?” the captain snapped around and smiled saying “I’ve been stabbed twice, shot once this means nothing too me” he patted the young dark skinned man on the shoulder and laughed. 

A platoon from E company walked into the mess hall, causing everyone too stop and look up somebody saying loudly “This is going too be trouble” as Mihalk and four of his heavy weapons troopers stood up, sweat dripping from their bear like bodies and walked towards them. Mihalk stood in front of them, his immense arms crossed as he puffed away on a Iho stick. The E company platoon walked towards them, pushing past until Mihalk grabbed one around the throat and put him into a headlock saying “This is our mess hall you guys ain’t aloud here got it?” the man began too squirm as one of his comrades picked up a chair and slammed it with enough force into the Vogans back too make it break.

Mihalk turned and slammed his Iho stick into the mans eye, twisting it the man fell to his knees and began too whimper loudly as he placed one firm boot on the mans chest and pushed him onto his back. He threw the man in the headlock around and slammed his back into a table, denting it loudly. Soon over half of D company had fallen on the platoon who were still fighting on, despite being heavily outnumbered. Cela simply carried on eating, even as men were slammed into the ground and table around him he simply ignored the minor scuffle. 

The fight suddenly stopped, somebody shouting “Commissariat!” the Vogans began too scatter as twenty men in black armour with a ’C’ upon their backs burst inwards, shotguns aiming at seven Vogans who had brandished a pair of laspistols, the two groups stared at each other as Cela got up and drew his chainsword, he took a place between the two groups and shouted “Enough!” Mihalk standing back too back with him, a laspistol drawn. 

Cela looked at the Storm Troopers and said “Enough of this! All of you put away your weapons!” there was a brief moment of silence before a tall grey skinned man in the uniform of a Commissar pushed through and said “Belay that order gentlemen”. The man was covered in scars, the left side of his face almost undistinguishable under them, he had a bolt pistol drawn and loaded, his hair was a light ginger colour as he took aim. Cela looked on in anger at the Commissar and muttered “Onisa” as he turned towards him.

Onisa was remarkably fit for a middle aged man renowned for his swordsmanship it was rumoured that no mortal could beat him. Cela looked at him and said “What brings you here you scarred faced bastard? Aren’t you playing errand boy for the Warmaster?” the hooked man walked forwards and said “Cela long time no see last time I saw you was when the Seventh were put on grave digging duties” at this Cela stepped forward and punched Onisa in the gut, the man doubled over spitting out a string of phlegm and blood he tried too say something but before he could the captains foot connected with the mans chin, knocking him out. 

++++++++++++++++++++++

Alvirea sat in his office, his glasses on as he sipped a glass of Vogan Fruit Tea while reading reports of how forty Vogans were obtained by the Commissariat during the early hours of the day. He shook his head as he read the names. Sergeant Geris. Sergeant Mihalk. Trooper Zalthav. And most shocking of all Captain Cela. All of the names were familiar too him and he realised how hard it would be too convince Onisa not too execute everyone of them. The General sighed slightly as he pushed further into his chair and clicked his desks inbuilt Vox Unit saying “This is General Alvirea inform the Brig too prepare for visitors”. 

Alvirea and a honour guard of fifteen members from A company led by Lieutenant Sammius walked onto the Brig deck, each one wore grey Vogan battle plate with bright red tunics, shotguns slung across their chest. A pair of Commissariat Storm Troopers stood in their way, both wearing re-breathers and chin high armour that seemed too glow in the dim light, one of them was overweight, his armour on loosely with the insignia of a Cadet Commissar upon his shoulder. 

The Commander nodded at the Cadet Commissar who had now brandished a long cackling power maul, electricity jumped between its spikes. “Lord Alvirea my name is Cadet Commissar Jargis if you would follow me I will only permit one escort however” Alvirea turned towards his men who were all staring at him from behind masked helms, only Sammius didn’t wear a helmet, his spiky blonde hair slick with some sort of gel, his lower face hidden behind a grey stubble. 

Sammius had been born on Voga. His father had served in the local PDF regiments while his mother had tended too the family farm while his older brothers ran the families small yacht that travelled from Voga Prime too the planets naval moon of Voga Delta that housed their fathers main base. Sammius followed Jargis and Alvirea into a pair of metre thick doors, they came out into a long hallway lined with prison cells, some contained the pale skinned, light haired Tundrans that were also onboard the Honour while in most dwelled Vogans that were involved in the mess hall fight. 

Alvirea nodded at each member of his regiment within the cages and said “Why are they detained in here?” the Cadet Commissar stopped in his tracks and turned around on his heel saying “Early yesterday morning over one hundred members of the Seventh Vogan Rough Rider Regiment were involved in a riot in the lower decks my master Commissar Onisa was-” before he could finish Sammius stepped past the Cadet and walked towards the end cell where lying on the floor was a bruised and swollen Cela, blood poured freely from his eyebrow which was now deeply lacerated. 

The Cadet Commissar turned and said “Ah yes him……he is the one who injured Onisa I believe the bastard wont be walking out of this cell alive that has been promised” he chuckled loudly as Alvirea grabbed Jargis and threw him into a nearby wall saying “I want all of these men out of here now” the obese man snarled and said “You dare lay a hand on m-” before he could finish his sentence a single muscled arm slid between the cell bars behind him and wrapped around his throat tightly.

Guardsmen Zalthav pulled the fat man closer as the General stepped back and dusted off his armour neatly, he took pleasure in pushing the mans throat inwards until he was gaggling for air and threw him away lightly saying “Sir it is a great pleasure to come face too face with a hero once again” Alvirea smiled and said “Don’t worry trooper you will be out of here before you know it”. Sammius had taken it upon himself too beat the Cadet too the point that his eyes swelled with tears, his nose twisted and bloody.


Jargis cried out in pain and raised his hands too cover his face as he rolled onto his back, he began to say “Ill release them! Just please don’t hurt me!” Sammius quickly stopped and fell down too his level whispering “Do it before I change my mind” and gave him a jab in the rib in a attempt to make him hurry it up. The Cadet Commissar was listed too his feet by Alvirea and Sammius who both looked at him with rage, he quickly tapped a few buttons on a nearby wall console and each of the cells swung open, the few Tundrans that got out were quickly sent back in by Sammius who aimed his shotgun at them.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++ Two Days Later+++++++++++++++++++++++

Cela and the men of D company stood in four jagged lines as the Honour entered orbit over the Hive World of Hadrax V. A Imperial song was being blasted loudly over the ships onboard Vox units, many of the Vogans singing along with it as the squads sent friendly banter between each other while officers made last minute battle plans between the Captains. Four Vogan companies made up the vanguard of the peace keeping force, including B company under the famed Major Feronus. Another six Tundran companies were making planetfall under a small almost anorexic major by the name of Kelvar who had already became good friends with many of the Vogan officers including the General himself.

The ten shuttles that would carry the men of D company too the grey globe of a planet had now began too slide within the troop bay, steam rising from their hot hulls as they did. Cela looked at his in awe. Longer than three Leman Russ battle tanks and wider than a pair of Chimeras each ship could carry up too a hundred men but like most of the other commanders Cela had opted too split his forces between them not wanting one well aimed shot to take out his entire force. 

A pair of Salamander Scout vehicles rode onto the shuttle first, followed by two Sentinels before a line of troopers led by the captain himself boarded, the smell of petrol and sweat forcing them too pull their tunics up over their lower faces as some fastened helms before taking seats. Four naval crewmen walked the length of the seats, making sure everyone was safely strapped in as a countdown began to sound 5.…4.….3.…2.….1 and the entire contingent was thrown into darkness.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hive Primas itself was situated in the centre of a series of giant peaks, each one topped off with a military outpost that was home to some two hundred PDF troopers each, its crooked spires spurted upwards like clawed fingers, each one covered in vast banners that resembled its noble house. The first of the shuttles blasted through the clouds at mate midday, naval Thunderbolts opened fire on the larger targets as Marauder Bombers flew low level bombing runs on smaller towns far away from all major hives. 

Cela gritted his teeth as the shuttle hit turbulence, a trickle of blood running down the corner of his mouth where he had bit into it too keep the bone rattling pain from his body. The ship landed in the outskirts of the Hive Primus, cracking the concrete highway as it did. The captain unfastened his safety straps and got up, the rear doors opened and his troops began to run outwards some shouting as they shouldered weapons and squad covering tactics kicked in. 

Mihalk rode in the back of one of the Salamanders as it revved down the access ramp, bright sunlight burned into his eyes forcing him too lower his goggles over his eyes as his driver, a young man by the name of Neffas, spun the vehicle around to face the impending city which was now half ablaze. His Gunner, Guardsmen Zalthav was busy trying too light a Iho stick when the sound of heavy stubber fire sounded, taking the arm of a Vogan Vox Operator who had climbed up on a small building to get a signal. He spun the Scouts heavy bolter around and began too fire into the nearby scrublands where a division of lightly armed PDF troopers were now amassing.

Cela ducked behind a wall as another one of his men fell apart two metres away holes peppering his heavy battle plate as though it was paper. He drew his laspistol and peered over the small crumbling wall in time too see a large amount of PDF troopers form a line and charge, bayonets fixed. The captain drew his chainsword and with a roar leapt from his hiding place into the scrublands, Bravo squad under Sergeant Kilthik followed closely, their lasrifles crackling and letting loose red blasts into the enemy.

Mihalk aimed his lasrifle over the side of the Salamander and fired, two rounds striking into a pair of charging enemy troopers and sending them tumbling backwards in sprays of red mist. Neffas was now moving the vehicle closer, Zalthav roaring as he fired the heavy bolter through entire companies of enemy troopers that had assembled amongst the rocks and trees in the distance, bodies tumbled from the high cliffs, many lacking limbs. The scouting transports Comms Operator, a thick set man with glasses named Wuickers was hastily writing down situation reps from the other strike forces, the Tundrans had met tough resistance in the north where the PDF had seemed ready for them while B company were held up in the mining areas towards the east. 

Cela fired his laspistol twice turning the head of a snarling officer into a burst balloon of bloody sinew and brain matter. Bravo squad had taken two casualties when a fallen PDF trooper had pulled in pin out of a grenade and slammed it into the rock next to him, both were killed instantly while Kilthik took shrapnel too the left cheek and neck area but continued onwards. The captain pivoted on his heel as one of his Sentinels took a missile too the roof of the cockpit, spraying the pilot with hot metal and causing it too topple over a rock, the pilot ran out arms flaying in the air as he skin was burned by the intense heat.

The PDF forces began too falter as the highly trained Vogans pushed into their forces suffering few casualties the men under Cela found themselves alone in a sea of brown uniformed troopers. Bayonets clattered against one another as the fighting became dirty, Cela stood in the centre of the circle firing his laspistol through a PDF trooper wielding a flamer, it tore right through him and bit through the metal of the fuel tanks, exploding upwards the resounding blast took out more than fifty of the enemy troopers and burned they eyebrows of a few Vogans.

The Salamander rocked as it pushed through the wall of the highway, Zalthav was still roaring behind the pintel mounted heavy bolter, solid autogun rounds were spearing through the air around him but the large man refused to falter as Neffas brought the vehicle too a halt behind a outcrop of boulders, Mihalk grabbed Wuickers and shouted “Lets go we need too get some covering fire on Cela!” over the sound of weapons fire. 

The shuttle that had transported them began too lift off, two crewmen standing on the access ramp and opening fire with lasrifles, it turned towards the sun but as it did a single missile was sent streaking into the air, white smoke trailing close behind. The missile entered the troop bay of the ship and struck the metal wall that separated the cockpit from the troop bay, fire and smoke erupted outwards and sent the two crew members flying below, clothes on fire. The shuttle began to twist and turn, its pilots desperately trying too land it safely but too no prevail as a second missile tore through the wing, sending sections of metal swirling upwards as the shuttle angled towards the enemy and in one last defiance pushed too full throttle.

Cela ducked as the shuttle passed low overhead, its nose dug into the earth and snapped away, the rest of the ship rolling through two companies of PDF troopers in a spray of blood. The captain dropped his weapons gently and made the sign of the Aquila before saying a quick prayer for the lost crewmen before retrieving his weapons and putting a lasround through a enemy troopers throat and sending him back into the squad behind him. The PDF troopers turned on their heels and ran, discarding weapons and webbings as the Vogans formed a line and opened fire cutting down hundreds in moments Cela turned and walked back towards the highway muttering “Massacre…..”.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sammius sat in his seat as his shuttle descended on the planet below. He had been reciting a Imperial Prayer ever since he had been informed that the entire regiment would be landing in the second wave with the Tundrans making up the third and final one. He held his lasrifle across his lap along with his metre long bayonet that was accustom too the Vogans. He shared the transport with the rest of his fifty man platoon. His men he thought as the ship rocked upwards and came too a sudden halt and the access ramp began too lower letting a spear of bright light inwards. 

The platoon walked outwards calmly lasrifles pressed into their elbows, a pair of Salamander scout vehicles followed as he looked up at the crowded skies full of shuttles and in high orbit the Honour itself lay. Thunderbolt fighters from the ship roared through the skies, banking wings at the large columns of Vogans moving towards Hive Primus. The mounted Vogans of F company rode past, their grey horses making loud splashes in the muddy ground. Sammius nodded at them as the rode off into the distance saying “Damned glory boys” his men burst out into laughter as he pointed towards some rocks nearby shouting “Rest up! We move out in a hour!”.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Chapter Two: Settling in

++++++++++++++++One week after the main invasion Hive Primus+++++++++++++++++

The General sat in a large leather seat behind a polished wooden desk covered with papers and empty mugs. The citizens of Hive Primus had given in rather easily compared to the PDF divisions that had defended the planet. Two hundred and fifty Vogans had been killed or injured during the operation along with some five hundred Tundrans who had been cut off by a Armoured Battalion and run down. He had moved his regiment into the main hive, using them too distribute food and water amongst the populace even if they had initially fought against them.

He had been conducting regular meetings with the few PDF Generals who had not fought on along with Hive Masters and the Forces command staff including Onisa and Kelvar both of whom were now within Primus itself. Alvirea had been surprised when he found the population throwing flowers at his men and clapping smiles upon their faces as they did so, the battle had mostly stayed on the outstretches of Hive and towards the smaller, weaker cities that had been bombarded by a Battalion of PDF Basilisks. Civil war had broken out between the west and east, the west with the support of the Imperials had quickly put them down murdering untold thousands.

Alvirea sat back as he read a date slate containing the names of those lost during the battle many of them were Tundrans but more than a few were Vogans to and even somebody from Cadia a pilot he said without words. Alvirea sighed slightly as he got up and walked towards the balcony in the mansion that he had commandeered as his home, he pushed the glass doors open and felt the wind whip into his air as he did so. 

The countryside shorn all round the house, endless fields stretched off to the south while a long cobbled rode flanked by trees led from the north and Hive Primus to the house itself. A pair of black gates separated the outside of the house too the large courtyard and garden grounds inside, just four days earlier the entire area had been a battle between a platoon of Tundrans and a enemy PDF Company supported by a pair of Leman Russ’ both sides took heavy casualties but in the end the Tundrans managed to push the ambushers back. 

The house was found ransacked by the enemy, its inhabitants lined up against a wall and shot through the head once from behind. Their hounds beheaded and hanged by razor sharp chains from the balcony, the daughters raped and cut open for the corrupt PDF troopers foul fetishes. The Vogans of H company had cleared the house, finding a few PDF troopers still inhabiting it and a vicious fight had broken out where the enemy forces who fought tooth and nail, resulting in twenty Vogan deaths and double that injured.

Alvirea took a seat in one of the two deckchairs and yawned, he had stayed awake for the last three days as he coordinated the Tundran and Vogan units along with the seven loyal PDF divisions in and around Hive Primus, he had to move more than fifty thousand men and vehicles into the mountainous area that was Hive Primus and its surrounding provinces. He closed his eyes and was taken away from the mortal realm back too Voga, he stood in the middle of a long wheat field that stretched off into the horizon he wore a simple white overall and a red cape that flowed from his shoulders into the wind. He suddenly felt a burning pain and looked down at a large sword that was thrust halfway through his abdomen. He screamed and fell to his knees in pain and looked into the sky where in the sky nestled a giant half mask with a hooked nose he began too weep as tanks and thousands of enemy troopers in red robes wearing similar uniforms began too move towards him, blood running around their knees it began to engulf him until there was only darkness he suddenly awoke covered in sweat and panting.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Mihalk and Wuickers walked in front of the Salamander, cutting through small bamboo trees with large blades, knee deep in water. Zalthav sat in his chair behind the heavy bolter, legs out and onto its roof and hands behind his head as he smoked a Iho stick behind them came twenty Tundran Light Guard in their sweaty uniforms who had been attached to the scout vehicle under the command of a young dark haired Lieutenant named Vias who had quickly bonded with the Vogans each night both races would sit around a fire and play games of poker or share stories of campaigns though many of the Tundrans were mere FNG‘s. 

Mihalk stopped and placed his hands on knees and spat on the ground before pulling himself back up and muttering “Give me a flamer over this any day” and continuing too hack away. Neffas was stripped down to his combat trousers, sweat dripping from his upper body and splashing off the metal deck below he rubbed a dirty clothe across his forehead with a cough and clenched his eyelids in a attempt to stop the burning sweat from running within them. 

Mihalk kicked down a half snapped tree and fell down a small banking onto his back, he groaned and pulled himself to his feet angrily shouting “Wuickers you Frakhead if you bloody pushed me I will make sure you wont be able to have any children!” everyone burst out in laughter that almost deafened the sound of the Salamanders engine. He looked around uneasily and retrieved his weapon as the Salamander pushed down the banking and settled in the dirt calmly, the Tundrans sliding down after the Vogans. 

Vias jumped down and walked towards Mihalk and Wuickers who were now sitting on a crumbling rock and smoking Iho sticks, both of whom stared at him and said “Nice of you too join us I sure am glad to be out of the damned jungles” he smiled jokingly the young Tundran laughed and said “I have a pair of whores awaiting me back in Primus so it didn’t bother me” as Mihalk threw him a Iho stick and he lit it using his colourful gas lighter. The three men sat in silence for three minutes until Vias drew a map from a leather tube at his side and placed it on the rock, putting pieces of gravel on its corners to hold it down.

Mihalk doubted his Iho stick on the rock next too him and looked down on the map as Vias pointed out their current position and Hive Primus which stood out like a sore thumb amongst the series of contour lines that surrounded it. The sergeant shook his head saying “Its going to be hard to get back to the city now damned Cela sending us through the jungle we could be back in the city now” Wuickers chuckled and dropped his Iho stick, he quickly dashed after it but watched as it landed two seconds later disappointed that it had doubted. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Cela sat in a bar around him lay some thirty plus empty shot cups lay around im, his shirt was unbuttoned at the top his hair messy which was very unlike him. Another thirty or so Vogans shared the bar with him, all in various stages of drunkenness a few naval crewmen from the Honour had entered a few hours ago and were now sitting in the corner smoking Iho sticks, smoke rendering them mere outlines. Cela called the bartender over, he was a Ox of a man with a thick beard and eye patch over his left eye and said “Get me another please” the man shook his head slightly as he poured Cela another.

The captain thanked the man with a nod and quickly downed the drink, slamming it into the counter so hard that is shattered. The bartender snapped around at him and gave evils before turning and ducking under the counter too bring up a bottle of purple wine that a naval officer had just ordered for him and a scantly clad blonde haired women. Cela looked at her legs and starting to undress her with his mind and began too grin when the officer turned towards him and said “You got a problem Vogan?” he said Vogan almost as if it was a insult forcing Cela too his feet, he curled his hands into fists and said “I don’t know do I?” as they both prepared for the worse.

The naval officer laughed aloud and said “Get this good man a drink on me!” and slammed a credit into the wood before turning and leaving, his hand on the woman’s shoulder. Cela sat back down saying “Jackass” as the bartender slid him yet another drink and watched him quickly down it and this time gently place the glass onto the wood and rest his head in his arms remembering how during basic training his Drill Sergeant had beat him for accidentally letting a squad mate fall too his death something that had sent him into depression and caused him too drink excessively.

The drunken man got up and said “See you tomorrow guys” as he pattered a Vogan sergeant on the shoulder with a smile and half limped half walked out the door into a busy street full of bustling crowds, two man patrols of Vogans and the odd Tundrans would walk by every now and again and tip their heads at him as both a friendly hello and show of respect as he stumbled down some steps that led back too his barracks. 

The barracks was a large brutish looking building hidden behind a four metre high mesh fence that was topped off with razorwire that could cut a mans hand in two with relative ease. The main gate stood higher than the fence and made out of solid rock, a pair of heavy bolter pits sat either side of the lumped gates, each manned by a pair of Vogans. Two guards patrolled within the gatehouse, both in grey fatigues instead of their battle plate. Four towers sat in each of the compounds corners, large orbed spotlights mounted on the walls moved back and forth, illuminating the surrounding areas. 

The Vogan walked down the road that led too the barracks, coils of barbed wire upon wooden stands stood either side of the road in two metres deep ditches that had been dug long ago by the PDF troopers who had formally occupied the large gothic building, as he got closer he noticed that the two heavy bolter crews were now staring at him with wide eyes in the darkness. Cela flashed his uniform insignia and one of them went down onto his haunches and toggled with a Vox unit saying something into it the doors suddenly began to open inwards.

The courtyard was mostly empty apart from a pair of Guardsmen holding large fuel barrels above their heads, a bear of a Drill Sergeant with a large fuzzy moustache walked back and forth in a vest that showed his large tattooed arms perfectly as he shouted for the Guardsmen to lift. Cela didn’t stop, carrying on towards the main building he quickly ascended the white steps and passed through a archway into a large room with chequered tiles on the floor, a desk sat in one corner with a relaxing Vogan drinking tea leaning backwards in its wooden chair.

Cela walked past the man and pushed through a pair of wood doors into a stairway that led up the structure of the building. After a hour of wobbling, retching and sleeping Cela finally made it too the top floor and pushed the tip of his key into its hold and twisted, the door popped open and he entered his Spartan quarters. The captain turned around and fell onto his bed, pulling the covers over around him tightly he began to snore as all his worries faded into darkness.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Cela groaned as he turned around, the sun light had cast his room into a tangle of light and dark that seemed dance with each other, his head pounded like tribal drums as last nights indulgence took its toll. Cela pulled himself up to a seating position and let the covers fall from his naked torso, he put his feet in something wet and when looked found himself facing a pile of lumpy sick he shook his head slightly and said “Just my luck”.

Cela groaned as he turned around, the sun light had cast his room into a tangle of light and dark that seemed dance with each other, his head pounded like tribal drums as last nights indulgence took its toll. Cela pulled himself up to a seating position and let the covers fall from his naked torso, he put his feet in something wet and when looked found himself facing a pile of lumpy sick he shook his head slightly and said “Just my luck”.

The captain pushed away the blurred shower curtains and placed on dripping foot onto his mat he pulled his body out and proceeded to wrap himself in a black towel and firmly wipe the water away from his pale skin while whistling a old Vogan battle song. After getting dressed in his fatigues and shaving away his stubble and put on his dress uniform and battle plate. Descending the stairs like a true man shoulder Cela came out into the reception and found the desk hand sleeping with a blanket tossed over his head.

The sun shorn like a orange jewel in the sky, casting shadows everywhere eye could see. Groups of Vogans sat and sunbathed or even played poker against the hull of a Leman Russ parked in a large garage full of various vehicles. Cela walked towards the main gates, his beret in hand as he put it up and began too shape it with one hand while pulling it firmly down with the other. He stood there for two minutes until the gates stood fully open, he took several steps before stopping and spitting on the ground saying “And another day begins in Hive Primus” with a smile.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Mihalk sat alone on a tree branch next to a small running river the snub of a Iho stick lay in the wood next to him bright embers of flame still flashing as he took a swig from his canteen which was full of icy water. Drips of the clear liquid fell down his chin and soaked into his collar he shook his head and sent water cascading into the ground. Mihalk could see the rest of the patrol through the trees on the other side of the river sitting around a fire and eating a captured wild boar. 

The sergeant took another drink of his canteen and turned around to his fire, a small rabbit was skewered through the mouth on two piles of stones, its skin had been cut along the seems and pulled back to reveal a mass of pink coloured flesh. Mihalk took out his blade and gently poked it through the tough cooked skin and twisted he pulled the blade back out with a clump of meat on the tip and placed is teeth into the rabbit until it touched the sooth metal of his blade and ripped it away. 

The rustling of bushes forced him to turn back too the camp where two Tundrans were dancing around the fire, arms locked and drinking the outlines of a man walked down a path and waded across the river towards him he realised that it was Zalthav after the big Vogan said “All alone eh?” in his strong accent and took a seat on a nearby log. The two talked for hours, until the sun began to rise in the sky and the birds began too chirp once again. The land was fallen upon my a white haze of knee high fog that hid the green grass from vision. 

Mihalk took a seat in the back of the Salamander and rubbed his gloved hands together before putting them to his face and blowing hot air into them. He pulled his trench coat around him tighter as Neffas walked around the back of the vehicle, eating stew out of a mess tin as he did. The driver stopped and after chewing down a piece of meat said “Morning sir cold one isn’t it?” the bear of a man laughed loudly and looked up saying “Coldest we have had so far I think the Tundrans might struggled with this ha!” both men burst out in laughter, brown juice dripping from Neffas’ mouth.

Vias awoke and pulled himself away from his sleeping back and got up, he stretched his arms and yawned loudly that caused the nearest Tundran to stir. The young Lieutenant was only a officer because his father, Lord Vias VII was one of the highest ranking officials on Tundra but he tended to ignore that because he had many a time been called a great leader. Vias picked up his webbing and took out a power pack for his laspistol and slid it into place before putting it in its holster at his side. 

Neffas and Mihalk sat in the back of the Salamander joking around for fifteen minutes, about how they should name the Salamander Sallie and give it a pin up of a girl curled up with a Salamander. Both sat in silence for a few minutes, Neffas scooping up any remaining stew with his spoon while slurping up the sweet juice. Mihalk lit up a Iho stick and looked into its tin case and sighed. Ten left he thought too himself and shook his head before closing it up and placing it within his trench coats deep pocket.

The two walked out of the Salamander and into the small camp, all around Tundrans were waking up and setting up pots over small fires and dropping food within, Vias and four men were busy consorting over the map owned by the Tundran. Zalthav and Wuickers came up from the river bank carrying buckets of water that they planned to use to wash their mess tins and turn into tea. Before long the four Vogans were sitting away from the group on a small rise overlooking their camp, their lasguns lay next to them just in case something went bad and they were forced to make a runner.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Chapter Three: Dark Alliances.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Alfred Nelk was brought up in the very top levels of Hive Primus. Standing alone in a empty ballroom Alfred left his brown braided hair fall down onto his back, a silk robe with green trims pulled tight around him. He had been the last surviving heir to his family after a company of Tundrans had executed them while they slept the shots and death throes awakening Alfred and letting him slip through a escape tunnel. He had run through the murky tunnels four hours until finally coming to a rest and slouching against a wall where he began to weep for his fallen family and their servants. 

Now he was alone. His families once busy halls empty and devoid of the life that had once inhabited them. The red carpets had not always been red. A week ago they had been a brown colour. Then the Tundrans had came and dragged tattered bodies across the floors for reasons that escaped Alfred. He had found the mutilated bodies tied to chairs, skinless. Alfred had wept as he had burnt them while reciting a prayer for each of the fifty seven dead and thirty dead. 

The ballroom was big. Big enough too fit a thousand people. His family had ruled the entire Hive once and thus forty percent of it belonged too him he estimated that that left him with about ten million Imperials under him, including the PDF’ main weapons stockpile he smiled as his left hand slid into his robes and took hold of a power sword he had pulled from his fathers skull and wrapped his skeletal fingers around the orange trimmed hilt and grinned.

The twenty eight year old ‘king’ slid to his knees and fell backwards, arms outstretched he looked at the ornate chandelier that illuminated the entire ballroom and sighed as he imagined women in swirling colourful dresses dancing with men in black suits who lifted them into the air and spun them around joyfully. A tear slowly fell from the corner of his eye and moved into his hair, he remembered the plays that would go on here before and how after he would talk to the lady dancers and try to get them too accompany him to his room and laughed loudly.

Suddenly the sound of a piano playing echoed around the empty room, causing Alfred to jump to his feet and look around. He drew his sword in trembling hands, his eyes wide with terror as footsteps began to sound in the shadows. Suddenly the footsteps stopped and he found himself almost in tears with fear. A breeze spun around Alfred, sending the tips of his cloak flying into the air as the lights above him began to shake and died without warning. The Hadraxian fell to his knees and covered his head with fear as the sound of footsteps suddenly began to sound once again.

The lights shun back to life and Alfred found himself looking upon a human like figure that seemed to be made from shadows, its only features the white face mask it wore. Its eye plates were glowing with a orange flame that quivered and twisted as it approached, its cheeks a rosy red. Alfred lifted his blade from the floor next to him and said “Halt Heathen!” too his surprise the creature agreed and came to a full stop and stood still for a few seconds before Alfred said “What………what are you?” the creature tilted its head and spoke “Protector” sounding as if more than one person had talked at the same time.

Alfred smiled slightly and said “What is your purpose?” it this time took a step forwards and Alfred scurried away behind him the creature said “Protect” suddenly the shadows around its arm formed into a pointed blade and began to twist and turn saying “Protect” over and over again as Alfred stared at it with a grim smile saying “Then Protect you shall” as he got too his feet and walked towards it, picking up his blade as he did. 

+++++++++++++++ Two Days later at the Arbites Precinct+++++++++++++

A brutish building thought Alfred as he and Protector, now clad in a brown trench coat and wearing a rimmed hat walked towards it. Gargoyles stood on large plinths, the rock steps worn down by a hundred years worth of footsteps. Thirty statues of Space Marines stood watch over the large bronze doorway that was the main entrance into the Precinct, each one a member of the White Scars chapter who had liberated Hadrax long ago. Each one of the marines represented a different marine who had fallen in defence of the evacuating Imperials after the main landings had gone wrong and left entire regiments broken and battered. 

As the two figures walked between the line of fifteen fifty foot statues they realised that they were being watched. Figures would bound from shadow to shadow or standing upon the giant plinths that held the space marines. Protector looked around playfully, his hands concealed behind brown gloves that blended with his trench coat. They came to the two gigantic doors as they did so fourteen Arbites in full armour burst from the shadows, shotguns aimed at the two visitors head. Protector tilted its head at the nearest Arbite and was about to say anything when the two doors began to pull open loudly.

The doors finally clanked wide open and the Arbites pushed the Lord and his Bodyguard through into a large area big enough too fit a thousand guardsmen shoulder by shoulder. The floor was a large mural showing a winged eagle with two heads, golden feathers falling away. Servo skulls whizzed through the air long scrolls flying out behind them as they did. The Precinct held around six hundred Arbites, each one heavily trained, along with some three thousand prisoners convicted for various charges. As they walked through the vast cellblocks those within shouted out abuse at both the Arbites and visitors with smiles as they began too tap their mugs against their cell bars.

The group ascended a fight of grey steps and came to a large door that was sprayed red. One of the Arbites knocked on it twice with a gloved hand, the sound echoing out behind him as he did so. A viewport slid over and two large orange eyes looked out, a strained look upon them. The viewport pushed shit and there was the sound of bolts clicking before the door opened inwards into a large room, albeit not as large as the first. The room was cluttered with stacks upon stacks of papers, servitors wobbled back and forth pushing books into places or placing papers down on dirty desks.

A few Arbites sat behind their desks and were busy scanning files while drinking from white mugs. Protector walked in front of Alfred like a Protective beacon. The Arbites split off one by one slowly until only a fat greasy man with a thick beard remained with them, great sweat patches covered the side of his tops a yellow stain upon his chest. It was evident that he had not washed in several days the smell coming off him was almost unbearable for the two visitors. The walked into a small well kept office, the walls were lined with bookcases and standing facing out of a window with his hands clasped stood a short hunchbacked man. 

Alfred stepped towards the man but as he did saw the hunchback turned and took a seat behind a clean kept desk, he indicated the two purple seats with one weathered hand and took out a envelope from his desk. The man pushed it towards Alfred who picked it up and smiled at red wax seal holding together the envelope. Running his fingers along its edge Alfred went down into one of his pockets and pulled out a small silver blade and pushed it into the seems, carefully pulling it away he took out a long script and began too read. 

The script detailed every single PDF regiment that would serve him to the end he counted twenty in total along with various Forges and ships that patrolled the system he smiled when he saw the Arbites were listed on it and looked up at the Hunchbacked man saying “Thank you uncle since father was murdered I have had a urge to know whose loyalties lye with me when the time is here” his Uncle, Nandrik had been the oldest of him and his father but had instead chosen to pursue his life as a Arbites. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sammius yawned and pulled himself out of his bunk. Around him four more men, all Sergeants were waking up and polishing their boots. Sammius knew everyone of his room mates personally, having served with them since he was inducted into the Guard. Sammius pulled away his window curtains and revealed a hot orange sun that illuminated the room and made the dust in the air visible. Sammius took a seat on his bed and pushed one arm underneath, it came back out a minute later along with a long metal trunk that he unhinged and pulled open to reveal his uniform.

Sammius pulled on his boots and stood. Doing up his shirt as he did so. The Sergeants all walked past him and smiled, leaving their room the group began too head towards the mess as Sammius ran too catch up with them. They small group lined up at the back of the long queue too enter the one thousand man mess hall, a long line of Vogans and Tundrans stretched out in front of them many talking with mugs in hands. 

Sammius shouted “Com’on!” loudly and watched as twenty heads turned in unison and gave him evils he chuckled and said “I wont four laps around the camp! Go!” and watched as they began to jog off, he indicated for his Sergeants saying “After you” with a smug look. The frost was now settled on the grass next to them as they approached four steps leading up into the mess, a pair of Chimera’ rolled past troopers sitting on top of it. 

The mess smelled nice. Very nice thought Sammius as he entered and picked up a tray from its rack, his Sergeants doing the same. The aroma of Vogan Fruit Beans and Grox meat fazed around the five men as they looked into the orange glowing fryers and smiled telling the Hadraxian PDF Chefs behind them what they wanted with gentle tones. Soon their plates were bustling with food as they walked towards the far left table and pulled away the seats before sitting down comfortably and placing their culinary upon the plates as they walked towards a nearby water machine and filled their mugs to the top.

Sammius cleared off his plate and smiled as he sunk into his hard seat and took a sip of his water, letting the cold liquid drift down his throat he realised that he had finished his breakfast first out of the five members even if Guardsmen were now leaving the mess in their droves. Young men in dirty white overalls began to sweep away with long brushes or wipe down stained tables with sparkling white cloths. Sammius stood and said “Well gentlemen I shall see you later” and nodded before turning sharply on his heel and striding off towards the doors noting the twenty or so Guardsmen smoking Iho sticks there.

The Lieutenant half walked half ran across the frost covered grass. Platoons of troopers marched past quietly their brisk leaders not tolerating talking. Camp Sabbat as it was named housed over three thousand Vogans and some five thousand Tundrans. Sammius took out a single Iho stick from his chest pocket and walked around behind a Tundran building, he took out a small lighter and sparked up, embers fluttering away from the brown stick as it slowly burned away “A bad habit” he muttered and chuckled.

After several minutes Sammius kneeled down and pushed the Iho stick into the dirt and began to walk around. Passing through a arch he came under a small piece of cover that several Tundrans were standing as the heavens opened and revealed a torrent of rain that bounced of the grey coloured road or green grass. Sammius groaned as he stepped out into the shower and began to trot off back to his barracks, he passed several soaked men on the way and smiled thinking ‘drowned rats’ as he pushed his way into his barracks.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Alfred sat in his turquoise robes next to a burning hot fire as Protector stoked it with a long piece of sharp metal. The hive tower now resembled some form of military base, over three hundred PDF Storm Troopers now garrisoned his home along with some seven hundred other elite PDF troopers who now formed the newly named Hive Guard. Alfred liked power. In the two days that had passed from visiting his uncle he managed to secure his place amongst the Hive Lords and was now conducting meetings with a Vogan General by the name of Alvirea. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Alfred sat in his turquoise robes next to a burning hot fire as Protector stoked it with a long piece of sharp metal. The hive tower now resembled some form of military base, over three hundred PDF Storm Troopers now garrisoned his home along with some seven hundred other elite PDF troopers who now formed the newly named Hive Guard. Alfred liked power. In the two days that had passed from visiting his uncle he managed to secure his place amongst the Hive Lords and was now conducting meetings with a Vogan General by the name of Alvirea. 

The fire blew in the draft noted Alfred as Protector stood and looked down upon his master before walking towards the giant wooden doors that left the bed chambers and pushed them open with both hands. Alfred closed his eyes and yawned as he began to fall into a deep sleep his eyes fluttering open and close for a few minutes before he finally smiled and gave in to the pleasure of dreams and horrors of nightmares Protector standing every vigilant outside. 

+++++++++++ Eight hours later++++++++++

Alfred awoke. The room was now illuminated by the opened curtains that let the bright sun shine within the large chambers. He turned around from the sunlight and smiled before realising he couldn’t sleep for ever and getting up weakly. He looked around with baggy eyes he walked to a window and placed to hands on it while peering out at the sprawling Hive Primus. Shuttles ferried civilians back and forth under the escort from Thunderbolts performing duties from the Honour a total of one hundred and fifty Alfred had estimated along with some eighty Marauder Bombers. 

He got dressed slowly. Full armour for the now Hive-General as he called himself. His armour was a odd grey colour with gold trimmings, a red cloak was clipped around his throat with green pins a pair of ornate black shoulder pads nestled either side. A power sword he had found in his family archives along with a ornate laspistol now sat neatly at his side. He walked towards his doors and pushed the left one half open and sliding out Protector was standing there as usual not moving a inch.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Mihalk led his patrol down a long road that stabbed through a wide forest. The Salamander grumbled behind, Zalthav once again behind the heavy bolter with a Iho stick in mouth. Wuickers walked a few feet behind Mihalk, Vox Unit on his back as he looked around wearily. A pair of Tundrans ran past, carrying only their basic equipment the rest had been thrown into the Salamander for safe keeping. The scouts returned after ten minutes, they informed Mihalk of a old barn not to far away that was in good condition and was big enough to house the Salamander and the Patrol with a grin Mihalk shouted “Move out! We make for cover!”.

The large wooden doors were pushed apart by a pair of Tundrans and let the slowly disappearing light flare inwards. Mihalk entered first followed closely behind a Tundran fire team who looked around fearfully, their aims resting upon shadows. One suddenly opened fire causing the other four startled members to follow suite. Mihalk spun and drew a Laspistol opening fire on the man, a pair of Lasbolts tore through his chest and exploded the organs sending him toppling backwards in a mist of gore.

The other Tundrans fell onto their knees around the dead man one of them turning his head and snarling “You killed him! You bloody killed him!” Mihalk kicked the man onto his backside and spat “He could’ve alerted our presence to everyone in a ten mile radius! Now get up before I do the same to you!” the man got up tears burning in his eyes as he swung for the Vogan who sidestepped and punched him once in the gut, causing him to fall into a crumpled pile. 

The Tundrans stared at the Sergeant their fingers wrapping around triggers and levelling towards Mihalk who was standing there defiant as ever. Wuickers walked towards him and placed a dirty hand on his shoulder nodding he stepped next to him and showed he would stand. Vias stared at them, his eyes glowing with hatred and shouted “Murderer I shall have your head!” and swung his Chainsword upwards before charging forwards.

Mihalk roared and drew his Combat Blade, throwing his Laspistol aside he let out a roar and stepped forwards once. The two Officers collided with a scream both slashing and hacking away at their opponent. The Vogan howled “Don’t be a fool Vias!” as he spun away from a misplaced swing, Vias stared at him and roared “I shall never yield!” as he did so however Mihalk stabbed his blade through the mans heart and twisted.

One of the Tundrans shouted “Open fire! Kill them!” as a torrent of Lasbolts tore through the barn causing the Vogans to dive for cover as the Salamander crushed a tree, its heavy bolter barking into the attackers and tearing limbs from sockets. Mihalk covered his ears and whispered “Idiots” over and over again as blood seeped around the corner of his hiding place and covered his feet. Wuickers yelped as a Lasround struck him in the back of the shoulder and sent him onto his front. 

The wound immediately cauterized as the last of the Tundrans were pulled apart by explosive rounds. Mihalk bolted over to Wuickers and spun him around but something was not right. He was laughing. The Sergeant punched him playfully and pulled him to his feet saying “You bastard you worried me!” Zalthav and Neffas were now clambering over the Tundran bodies, now and again killing a crawling survivor with well placed shots.

Mihalk stared at them and said “We cannot return now we are murderers” they each stared at him with wide eyes that showed the fear etched upon their souls and nodded reluctantly Neffas asking “How do you propose we get off of this planet with the Commissariat crawling around?” Mihalk laughed slightly and stared into the eyes of his close friend saying “We get back to Hive Primus Cela can get us onboard a transport that im sure of” Neffas protested “How can you be so sure? How!” “Because my young friend Cela is in my debt”.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Onisa and seven of his Storm Troopers hid behind crates as eleven lightly armed Gangers opened fire with crude Autopistols. Onisa spat “Deployed to a bloody world and what do they have me doing? Fighting Ganger scum!” as he fired his Bolt pistol over the crate with one hand. Sergeant Nelph tumbled as a enemy round struck his kneecap, blowing it out with ease he yelped and was pulled into cover by Trooper Fakir, a trail of blood spluttering out behind him.

The Commissar spat as one of his Troopers took a round to the throat and walked backwards as another round took off his lower left arm, the man tumbled over a rail and fell far below. Onisa slightly laughed as one of the Gangers was sent flying backwards, his chest falling apart as he did so. Another Ganger fell under the wave of fire being let out by the Commissariat troopers, his face rent open. Two more died within five seconds, a grenade taking their legs away in bloody red plumes.

Trooper Fakir, a young olive skinned Tallarn stood and fired his Lasrifle on full auto, shredding the clothes of a giant of a man and cutting through muscle the injured man fell backwards as another round took away his chin and sent him onto his backside. The rest of the Gangers stared at each other for a few seconds before dropping their weapons and sprinting off into the depths of the vast factory. The two large metal doors to the side kicked open, twenty Storm Troopers led by Cadet Jargis moving in swiftly only to realise they were too late.

Nelph pulled himself up to his feet and hopped around for a few seconds blood wetting his legs as Onisa shouted “Somebody get him a Medicae!” a pair of troopers wrapped thick arms around him and carried him back outside as Onisa holstered his Bolt pistol and picked up his cap from the ground pulling it around his head, he walked towards Jargis who was standing over one of the bodies with white gloves pulled up over his black and red greatcoat. The Cadet-Commissar snapped to attention and said “Sir! Sorry we were late sir! The Chimera’s got bogged down we had to abandon them!” his voice went quieter as the Commissar stared at him and said “Very well move a Company of PDF here we have other business to take care of”.

The Commissars and their Storm Troopers had been tasked by General Alvirea to find a missing Patrol of Tundrans and Vogans under a Sergeant named Mihalk who Onisa and Jargis had both come into contact with back on the Transport ship that now cast a long shadow over Hive Primus. Onisa approached a Valkyrie sitting loosely on a red landing Platform, two lines of five Storm Troopers each. Onisa nodded at the two Imperial Navy crewmen as he entered, Fakir, Nelph and Jargis sat within each one wearing Flak Armour akin to the Imperial Guard.

Another four Valkyrie’ containing twelve Storm Troopers each followed the lead vehicle as it lifted off from the ground, their engines humming in the vast expanse that surrounded the PDF Airfield. Troopers ran after the ships as they sped away, many waving arms and shouting comments upwards knowing that the passengers and crew couldn’t hear them. Onisa pressed the Vox bead wrapped around his ear and said “All teams listen up we will be landing in Tuetona Forest in just under fifteen minutes expect hostiles I repeat expect hostiles” a few crackles sounded as the Commissar leaned back in his seat with a yawn.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

The vast troop transport, Blooded one tore from the Warp over Hadrax V its fifty cannons blazing into the civilian fleet around the large world. Hell Talon Fighters swarmed from its three immense hangers like red and black wasps spitting death into the Imperials in orbit and sending blazing hulks falling to the earth far below. Large transports that clung to its spiked hull pulled away like waking dragons and spun towards the Southlands their engines flustering to life.

Hive Primus was in chaos. Klaxons wailed as Tundran and Vogan Guardsmen ushered the civilian populace into underground bunkers or opened fire at the skies with their weapons. The Honour had launched its Thunderbolts in response to the blue skies becoming polluted by the extreme amounts of Arch-Enemy fighters. The Imperial Transport ship opened fire with its few weapons, every salvo claiming a target it did not seem enough as more and more Hell Talons pierced the clouds and strafed they Capital city.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Cela ducked as a nearby Chimera was struck by a missile and sent tumbling through the air. D Company were moving along a series of muddy trenches as rounds chewed up the dirt around them. Cela stopped and pointed into a nearby tunnel roaring “Into cover D! We cannot stay out in the open!” his men ran past, some holding bloody wounds while others stopped and opened fire on the enemy fighters. Cela put his hands on head and sprinted towards where his troopers were taking refuge and jumped the last few feet, a round smacking where he had been moments before. 

Outside had become a image of hell. Flames reached upwards casting the entire area in darkness as the smoke moved across the sky like a unstoppable tidal wave, injured Guardsmen and Civilians were scattered across the floor screaming pleas to the God-Emperor. Cela had lost thirty men out of his two hundred and forty he had managed to get out of the barracks in time. A young Sergeant, who’s face was hidden behind soot and blood stared into him with large blue eyes and said “Sir what now?” in a almost childlike voice the Captain smiled and said “We get away from the City and move to the forests to the South we shall get better cover there”.

The tunnel was struck by a stray missile, sending dust floating down from cracks in the roof upon the bobbing heads of the Vogans. Cela was missing amongst the mass, pushing through dirty uniforms he did not take notice of their ranks only wanting to get away from the tunnel entrance. Many of his forces had lost their weapons while others still clutched Lasrifles to their chests like protective mothers. Somebody with a rough voice shouted “Somebody pop a bloody flare I cant see where im going!” after a few seconds a red light formed in the centre of the group and was passed along down to where a fire team was crouching with shouldered weapons.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Alvirea ran onto his balcony, the tips of his dressing gown flipping upwards as he stared into the skies. Hundreds of Fighter craft spun around each other, weapons erupting in bright sparks. The General felt a tear roll down his cracked cheek as a Gorgon Armoured Assault Transport assigned to the Vogans drove at full speed down the road from his residence, four Chimera’ trailing close behind it as B Company under Major Feronus rolled to war. A Company, or the fifty members assigned to his safety were now moving in amongst the green hedges and setting up heavy weapon emplacements. Alvirea jumped as the doors behind him swung open and a pair of Troopers marched in, their Lasrifles at the ready. The first, a short bearded Sergeant said “Sir we have been ordered to get you out of here” the General turned and said “I will not run, transfer Command to Feronus order him to pull back Primus has fallen we cannot lose anymore this day” the man nodded reluctantly and turned, pulling his fellow with him.

Alvirea stared into the skies for several moments and turned away as a pair of Transports banked towards the house, he walked into his office and sat down at the desk taking a Laspistol from his drawer and pouring himself a cup of tea. The sounds of weapons fire began to echo around as the transport landed and disgorged its deadly payload of red robed Traitors. The members of A Company were overrun with ease as they were cut down by well trained volleys of Auto/Lasfire from the hundred or so Troopers. The doors to his office burst inwards, a giant hulking Mutant walked in and roared as seven smaller masked allies followed. The General smiled taking another sip of his tea before reaching for his Laspistol and saying “I will not give you the dignity of torturing me” he pushed the muzzle into his chin with a smile and pulled the trigger once. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

D Company moved with haste. The tunnel was long and Cela estimated it ran the entire length of Primus, Cela raised his voice saying “Rest up! We move in twenty!” and took a swig of his canteen. Somebody lit a flare and threw it into the centre of the tunnel for some light, several Troopers were swinging back and forth and murmuring under their breath as others stared into the blinking red light both in awe and fear. The tunnel shook several times as missiles struck ground above them, sending great tremors along its length. 

D Company was now nearing the end of the tunnel, light shinning inwards and illuminating the bloody uniforms of the Vogans. Cela pushed past his men forcefully, he stood on the very edge and stared down into the crystal blue lake some twelve metres below and looked up, the lake was surrounded by a forest and directly ahead sat a large white cliff that was overgrown with dank green moss, the Captain looked around and said “Looks like im first” before jumping in, his legs tucked into his chest.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Onisa fumbled with his straps as seven Hell Talons dived down towards the convoy of Valkyrie’ at a slowly increasing speed. Fakir stared at him and said loudly “Sir you must sit if we-” “Oh shut up Fakir!” burst in Onisa who was now standing in the open door next to the Naval Gunner. Nelph stood weakly, his lower leg now a shoddy wooden replacement and said “Commissar if you do not sit I shall make you” as his left hand lowered down to his Laspistol. The bitter man turned and said “Very well Nelph” and nodded before taking a seat. 

The Transport jerked as its Pilot struggled to dodge the incoming amount of fire. The left door Gunner fell inwards as his shoulder exploded; he screamed as his arm flopped off and sent blood squirting around the feet of Jargis who buckled over and wretched on his combat pants. Nelph took out a tissue from his pocket and handed it to the Cadet with a smile. Jargis pulled it away from the mans firm hand and wiped away the bile weakly, heaving as he did so. 

The Gunner was wailing in agony, holding his broken shoulder with his one hand he tried to get back up but slipped in his own blood. Onisa shook his head and drew his Bolt pistol saying “May the Emperor have justice” and fired. Fakir watched almost in slow motion, the bolt pulling back and then propelling forwards to hit the round which was sent spiralling into the Gunners head, cracking it like a melon the empty shell casing being expelled from the chamber and bouncing from the blood splattered deck. 

The Tallarn stared at Onisa tears building up in his eyes. The Commissar looked away from the body and stared into his swelling eyes saying “Do not shed tears for him, he failed his duty and was punished” the Tallarn tried to stand, only to be pulled back by his harness and spat “Failed his duty? You killed him!” the old Commissar chuckled and closed his eyes as a round tore through the Cockpit and shredded the Pilot.

++++++++++++++++++++++

D Company were now resting up in the forest a few metres away from the waters edge. They were mostly in better moods now, though a few Guardsmen had chose to separate themselves from the main group who were now laughing quietly at the comic relief that was Sergeant Geris. Cela couldn’t help but to chuckle as he told them of how he and his Brothers had escaped the Arbites back on Voga after stealing one of their vehicles.

A pair of Hell Talons flew in low overhead, shaking the uppermost branches of the trees as they did so. The Vogans scattered in all directions, crouching as they ran their faces tilted upwards fearfully. Some brandished weapons from their clothes, Cela spitting “Don’t be fools! Put them away!” he snatched away weapons bitterly from younger Troopers, their faces streaming with glowing tears. Chaos began to take over as D Company scattered into the forests, their Officers trying to keep order. 

Cela pulled out his Laspistol and lifted it into the air, he fired twice and shouted “Get back here you bloody cowards!” several men stopped suddenly and turned, walking backwards while others continued running Cela took aim at a limping Trooper and fired once. The man was sent toppling headfirst into the dirt, a bloody cloud erupting upwards from his back as his heart was burned to a crisp. “Stop Damnit stop!” roared Cela once more as he executed another of his Guardsmen, the man fell to his knees, the top half of his head blown away. 

Everyone suddenly stopped in their tracks and turned in fear at their crazed Captain who was now downing his small whisky canteen he had kept in his chest pocket. The drink dripped down his chin, wetting his collar he lowered his Laspistol and slipped it gently into its holster. Cela slumped against a tree trunk and started to weep, tears slipping down his soot covered cheek. His forces stared at the Captain as he fell asleep, tears still pouring from his eyes. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sammius had tried to keep the Tundrans and Vogans together. It had failed miserably. The forces had scattered in all directions as their leaders were rounded up by men who smelled of urine and blood in long flowing red robes with loose fitting bronze armour, their upper faces hidden behind snarling Grotesques. They had been lined up and pushed onto their knees, long bayonets being pushed through their spines as their throats were split simultaneously. 

Those few Vogans and Tundrans who were willing to fight, no more than five hundred banded together under Sammius and headed to the mountains surrounding the burning city. Sammius led the way up a cobbled path, his webbing beating against the Vogan like a drum as beads of sweat rolled down his forehead he was both mentally and physically exhausted. The Lieutenant stopped and turned around, his surviving Guardsmen pushing past he ushered them on as he watched several Hive Towers in Primus convulse under deadly bombardments and collapse abruptly, slamming into the ground and sending waves of rubble flowing in all directions.

The Vogans and Tundrans continued onwards slowly as the enemy forces pushed through the burning streets far below, slaughtering those they fell upon with grim cackles. Hive Primus had truly fallen and it was only a matter of time before Hadrax V itself would follow in its wake thought Sammius as he clanked a Las cartridge into his Lasrifle with a click and squinted his eyes as he watched the Enemy swarmed through large hab doors, flashes blinking behind them as they opened fire on the cowering Hadraxians inside. 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Alfred stared into the burning heavens with wide eyes as the House Guard moved around him fluidly. He had called upon Urlock Gaur to deliver the forces he needed to retake Hadrax V and its orbiting moons and the Gaur had agreed, much to the surprise of Alfred and his Commanding officers. The Hive Lord smiled as the first of the Blood Pact Storm Troopers burst into his home far below and slaughtered the few Imperial PDF Troopers still within with sharp cracks of shotguns or cut them down with long curved bayonets. 

The House Guard took cover in deep alcoves as the Khornite Warriors charged into his chambers and stared up at the large glass viewing dome in awe, lowering their weapons they stared at the golden armour clad Alfred as he lowered his ornate faceplate and walked forwards confidently, his black cape flowing out behind him as he approached the leader of the forces, a giant Chaos Space Marine covered in crusted blood and dangling skulls.

Though utterly dwarfed by the Astartes, Alfred did not show fear as he stared into the scarred face of the saviour. With Marine stepped forward and said in a almost harmonic voice that chilled Alfred to the bone “You have summoned us and Lord Gaur have sent us but now I must retake the planet without you” the Astartes drew a long Chainaxe from his back and roared as he swung towards the golden figure, axe whirring. 

The Chainaxe cut into the golden power armour and sent Alfred cascading backwards with a splutter of blood and armoured chips. The Chaos Marine raised his Chainaxe high and spat “Die!” as he brought it down upon his head, the fleshy parts of his face flapping open in the breeze and sending rotting skin twirling to the ground. Suddenly Protector landed in-between the pair, a long curved glowing blade in hand and punched it through the head of the Marine saying “Protect I must” as he pulled the slick blade away and bellowed “Destroy the Blood Pact!”.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

The forests suddenly exploded. A mass orbital bombardment from a pair of Chaos Cruisers had struck the forest and sent a wave of incinerating heat in a eight mile radius, the members of D Company were thrown back into the lake as it struck their sweaty bodies and burned away skin with screams that were deafened easily. Cela watched as the surface began to get further and further away as he sank below like a brick, struggling to free himself from his webbing as he did so. 

His throat began to burn as the air in his lungs was sucked away, he could see bodies floating down around him many of which were missing limbs. Cela pushed the webbing away from his feet and suddenly swam upwards as fast as he could, bubbles following from his nose as he pushed his head from the glowing liquid and stared at the burning world a tear slowly rolling down his cheek as he realised all was lost.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hadrax V was retaken a week later by the Crusade, the Blood Pact and its navy elements were routed within a day leaving the pillaged planet to the clutches of the Imperials. The Eight, Fifteenth and Twelfth Vogan Heavy Regiments led the landings in a attempt to find their missing brothers in the mangled wreckage of the Honour which had been struck down by a terrible blast that had burned the crew inside. The twenty or so regiments deployed to Hadrax V quickly found themselves rounding up scared citizens for transport off world.

The surviving Vogans and Tundrans under General Feronus and Captain Cela had revealed themselves on the eighth day, only three thousand of the thirty thousand Imperial Guardsmen who had made planetfall remained though many wished they had perished rather than go back into service. Those who had prevailed were shipped back behind enemy lines for eight months leave, their ranks slowly swelling back as they recruited younger Vogans into the Seventh.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Amid the broken Hive Towers of Primus the bodies of the House Guard lay in great piles, their armour rent open atop the largest mound sat a fluttering flag, its long curved ends singed from a Flamer blast a curled hand still wrapped tightly around it as a orange and red bird picked away the blackened skin. Suddenly something twitched in the mound. A golden finger. With a roar the badly injured Alfred pulled himself upwards and fell back onto his backside as he watched the ships high above depart for the Warp with bloodshot eyes. 

His left arm was badly broken and he had a long rent across his chest where the Astartes Chainaxe had struck, almost killing him in the process. He had watched Protector slaughter the Blood Pact, emerging as the only survivor from the frenzied battle he had pulled Alfred upwards as Primus finally collapsed and sent the House Guard flying outwards. Now Alfred sat alone on a empty world that had been ravaged by war and for what? Freedom? Revenge? No it was all for him he realised at what he had done and screamed at the top of his voice, slamming his fist into the closest body several times.

Something startled him. Standing Alfred looked around and remembered the day he had first seen Protector how he had feared him only to realise it was his saviour and shouted “Face me!” as the Daemon leapt from the mound several metres below and landed in front of him saying “My Lord it is time to leave this world” and waved his hand into the sky, a long black ship revealing itself and slowly descending, Alfred smiling and declared “Gaur I am coming for you!”.


----------

